# Raised Panel Doors



## myoung (Nov 30, 2009)

I am making my first raised panel doors. Do I need to use spacers (such as barrels or balls) between the panel and the frame? What benefit would these spacers be?
I have made a few test doors and find the panel fits firmly in the groove. Is that normal? How much of a gap should there be between the edges of the panel and the groove in the frame?

Thanks for your help.

Merv


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Merv

Yes, you should use them all the time, on all 4 sides,( gap, 1/16" to 1/8" the norm) wood is always on the move they may be tight now but in time they will become free floating so to to speak  you can make your own with some thin weather stripping and a real sharp razor knife..I just hate the round ball type  I'm always trying to find them all over the floor..

I use the ones below most of the time
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/200ct-Panelign-Strips/productinfo/PNL1/
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/1000ct-Panalign-Strips/productinfo/PNL3/
=========





myoung said:


> I am making my first raised panel doors. Do I need to use spacers (such as barrels or balls) between the panel and the frame? What benefit would these spacers be?
> I have made a few test doors and find the panel fits firmly in the groove. Is that normal? How much of a gap should there be between the edges of the panel and the groove in the frame?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> ...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I size my center panel 1/4" total smaller than the rails & stiles ends up with 1/8" per side & use the Sommerfeld strips 2 per side, that's 8 per panel.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't have any balls or strips one time and found a way to make my own. I got a tube of silicone, and cut the tip at the smallest setting then squeezed a small bead out on a peice of melamine; let it dry peeled it off then used it in the grooves.

Worked great, now thats what I do all the time, except I now use a mylar sheet to squeeze it onto. (doesn't stick)


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

Great Idea !!


----------

